# Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!



## STRiKEtech (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Mein Problem: Ich habe einen 1090T und wollte ihn mal ein bisschen Übertakten. Nun wie ja Jeder weiß Bootet Windows 8/8.1 unter 0,2 Sekunden.
Im Internet hab ich bisher 2 Möglichkeiten gefunden: 

-1. Systemsteuerung-> Alle Systemsteuerungselemente-> Energieoptionen-> Systemeinstellungen
Bei "Einstellungen für das Herunterfahren" den Hacken bei "Schnellstart aktivieren" entfernen. 

-2.Wählen Sie aus dem „Charms“-Menü (Windows-Taste + C) unter Einstellungen/Ein/Aus mit der Maus die Option „Neustart“, während Sie die „Umschalt“-Taste (Shift) festhalten. Dann taucht ein Auswahlmenü auf, wo Sie „Problembehandlung“ wählen. Über „erweiterte Optionen“ gelangen Sie zur Schaltfläche „UEFI-Firmwareeinstellung“, die nach einem weiteren Klick ins Firmware-Setup führt. Ein anderer Weg führt vom Startbildschirm aus über Einstellungen/PC-Einstellungen/Allgemein/Erweiterter Start

*zu 1. Hab ich gemacht, Windows Startet immer noch zu schnell.

**zu 2. Bei mir ist diese Schaltfläche "UEFI-Firmwareeinstellungen" nicht vorhanden. 

Hier mein Ganzes System: 
Amd Phenom X6 1090T BE
ASRock 870 Extreme R2.0 Bios 1.8 (Aktuellstes Bios)
DDR3 8GB Kit Corsair
EKL Sella
Gigabyte Radeon HD6950 1GB 


Ich hoffe mir kann Hier wer weiter Helfen. 

LG STRiKEtech


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*

ASRock verteilt bei den neueren Boards "RestartToUefi". Das ist ein kleines Tool, in welchem man einen Hacken setzten kann, womit man beim nächsten Neustart in das UEFI gelangt.
Jedoch dies nur bei den neuen Boards .
Hast du schon darüber nachgedacht Deine lokale Festplatte abzukoppeln?- Somit gibt es kein bootbares Medium


----------



## STRiKEtech (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*

Jedesmal die SSD abkopeln? Und dann meine Takt einstellungen vornehmen? 
Ein Versuch wäre es wert. Mal abwarten ob noch andere Vorschläge kommen. 
Aber Danke schon mal!


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*



STRiKEtech schrieb:


> Jedesmal die SSD abkopeln? Und dann meine Takt einstellungen vornehmen?
> Ein Versuch wäre es wert. Mal abwarten ob noch andere Vorschläge kommen.
> Aber Danke schon mal!


Eventuell im UEFI Fast- Boot deaktivieren


----------



## Starshiptrooper (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*

Mit Windows hat das zunächst einmal nichts zu tun.
Wie schon kurz erwähnt hat es mit den Bioseinstellungen zu tun.
Ich stell mal ein Foto ein wie das im MSI UEFI aussieht.
Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ist zumindest der letzte Punkt bei dir aktiviert.
Damit wird die Hardwareerkennung beim Start z.B. von USB und SATA Geräten unterdrückt.
Du musst also versuchen irgendwie ins Bios zu kommen um diese Funktion auf "disabled" zu stellen.
Wenn alle Stricke reissen das Bios zurücksetzen durch kurzes Entfernen der Batterie auf dem Board.

http://abload.de/img/msi_snapshot3wu1t.png


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*



Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Mit Windows hat das zunächst einmal nichts zu tun.
> Wie schon kurz erwähnt hat es mit den Bioseinstellungen zu tun.
> Ich stell mal ein Foto ein wie das im MSI UEFI aussieht.
> Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ist zumindest der letzte Punkt bei dir aktiviert.
> ...


oder einfach die bootbaren Medien entfernen


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*

Jep. Festplatte abziehen (natürlich vor dem einschalten) sollte helfen, danach Einstellungen machen und speichern, PC wieder ausschalten und die Festplatte wieder dran.

Kannst du nicht direkt beim drücken des Powerknopfs die BIOS Menütaste drücken (Entf, F2 oder so.)


----------



## STRiKEtech (1. Januar 2014)

So meine SSD gezogen. Konnte trozdem nicht rein hab noch 2 andere Festplatten dran die aber kein System drauf haben. SSD wieder dran gehäng und jetzt fahr er garnimmer hoch... 

"Press Key to Start from Flobby Disk" 

Key gedrückt Passiert nix..


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*



STRiKEtech schrieb:


> So meine SSD gezogen. Konnte trozdem nicht rein hab noch 2 andere Festplatten dran die aber kein System drauf haben. SSD wieder dran gehäng und jetzt fahr er garnimmer hoch...
> 
> "Press Key to Start from Flobby Disk"
> 
> Key gedrückt Passiert nix..


Am andren Port rangehängt?


----------



## Starshiptrooper (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*

Durch deine Aktion wurde wohl die Bootreihenfolge im Bios jetzt auch noch geändert.
 Also setz besser das Bios zurück.
 Habe grad gesehen, dass dein Asrock auch einen Clear Cmos Schalter hinten am Paneel hat.
 Also Rechner herunterfahren und den Drücken und dann wieder starten.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*

Wenn gar nichts angeschlossen ist, sollte man sofort ins UEFI gelangen


----------



## STRiKEtech (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*

 Ich bin so blöd!  

Problem gefunden! 

Ratet mal ihr kommmt bestimmt nicht drauf. 

Danke nochmal für die Tipps!


----------



## Affliction (1. Januar 2014)

Du bist immer nur in ruhezustand geganen?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hilfe! Komm unter Windows 8.1 nicht ins BIOS/UEFI rein!*

weil Du statt Entf die "b"- Taste für "BIOS" gedrückt hast?


----------



## STRiKEtech (1. Januar 2014)

Nein ich hab die Roccat Ryos MK Pro Tastatur. Und diese braucht 2 USB anschlüsse. Naja ich hatte den Haupt USB-Stecker Nicht neben den P/S2 Anschluss angesteckt. Somit hat mein PC nicht erkannt das ich "F2" Drücke  
Immer hin Läuft meine CPU jetzt durch Multi auf 3,7GHz 

Thema CLOSED!


----------

